# RIP Max...



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

So just 15 minutes ago, my Betta Max, passed away.
Whatever he had was something I couldn't treat... I tried my best, though. 
It hits hard, as this fish was incredibly special to me.
But I'm happy he's no longer suffering. 

I'm starting to believe that what ailed him wasn't just constipation. I took a photo of him in a clear plastic cup (one that my other Betta came in from Petco), and noticed that the tips of his fins were a grayish color. I don't believe this is fin rot. But it very well could be. 

You can see the brown area on his tummy that I mentioned before in an older post below this one. 

EDIT: 

Max was long gone before I took these pictures in the cup.



















This is a picture of Max after I had bought him from the local pet store. As you can see, he had a hole in his caudal fin, and his colors were pretty dull near the ends.










And here, is a picture of my boy about a week and a half ago before he became ill... colors are vibrant, no gray tips on his fins, and the hole has been long gone.












Does anyone know what might have happened to him?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Did he have any other symptoms or unusual behavior before or during when you noticed him being seriously ill?


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

He wasn't moving around much and often tipped to his side... before he died, any time he tipped he'd jerk back up-right. Kind of like when you're sitting up and falling asleep, you slump, catch yourself and jerk back up. Earlier this morning he was darting around his tank in a frenzy. 

Other than that, no other symptoms that I've noticed...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

How old was he?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I honestly couldn't begin to tell you. He was a large, adult-sized Betta when I brought him home. I've only had him for about two months, tops.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I don't even know how old all of my fish are either. I shouldn't ask to store owners, but I highly doubt they will know.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 19, 2010)

Pandapop said:


> He wasn't moving around much and often tipped to his side... before he died, any time he tipped he'd jerk back up-right. Kind of like when you're sitting up and falling asleep, you slump, catch yourself and jerk back up. Earlier this morning he was darting around his tank in a frenzy.


I just lost my Platy last night and it had the exact same symptoms. (related thread in Beginner Freshwater)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Fish tend to do that before they die. It is just their last struggle to stay alive.


----------

